# Posted: January 2013 BMWFS Residuals and More...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Use this information to help you structure your deal in advance before heading to your dealer.

Sorry, but I am forbidden from posting confidential information such as Lease Money Factors.

When selecting your dealer, kindly take into consideration my experience -- 4 decades in the automotive industry, at every level of dealership management from New Vehicle Salesperson to Director of Finance to General Sales Manager. When I first began assisting the burgeoning online community of BMW buyers (circa 1997), I was virtually the only BMW representative in the USA to do so, the original, the pioneer. This is just one of the reasons why Bimmerfest exists today. If you have ever derived benefit or pleasure from this website, I ask that you give me a shot at handling your next BMW acquisition. 2012 was a great year for BMW and for myself -- returning after a 7 year sabbatical. I hope to build on that momentum, and will be offering even more aggressive pricing for all California BMW buyers in 2013 (sorry, but my "Internet Special" program for Bimmerfest members is strictly limited to California/West Coast or adjoining states exclusively). My customers always comment that they can't believe how easy it is to do business this way. Thanks to resources like www.BMWConfig.com, all you have to do is calculate the Factory Wholesale (invoice) price, send me the spec's, and get an incredible quote. Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of our forum sponsors. One way to show your appreciation for Bimmerfest would be to order from the guy who started it all (me)...

:bigpimp:

Below are the residuals and option credits for January:


----------



## Whippa (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you say if the MF changed from Dec ?


----------



## Whippa (Jun 1, 2012)

Does that "eligible credit" of $3500 on the X 35D mean the Eco is up to $3500 ?


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice to see the residual and credit unchanged for the M3 coupe. Not sure what impact, if any, there was on the m.f. Is this typical for a vehicle in the closing months of production?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Whippa said:


> Can you say if the MF changed from Dec ?


Yes.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Whippa said:


> Does that "eligible credit" of $3500 on the X 35D mean the Eco is up to $3500 ?


Yes.


----------



## Whippa (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Adrian...the new body style just aint growing on me...I would like to see the 8 sp in the D... 2500 rpm @ 75 mph is pretty high...but the new body just aint my cup of tea..


----------



## joker8448 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Thanks Jon*

As I've said to you privately...as a long time lurker, once it came time for me to get serious about replacing my Z3, after I had taken a couple of test drives and really narrowed down exactly what I wanted, you were my first email.

Based only on you creating the site and the amount of time you spend not only distributing information but also patiently answering people's specific questions which made me an infinitely more knowledgeable consumer, I felt I owed you the opportunity to lose my business.

And then I realized that as diligent as you are to the forum you somehow kick it up a notch for your clients. Negotiating for a car became a thing of the past for me. Your terms were better than what my starting points would have been.

You got me an allotment that went into production the next week and you only showed patience when I couldn't get my act together in time to take advantage of it. And a month later when I was ready you somehow pulled another allotment for the following week and this was while you were out of the country.

All I can do is thank you for all your efforts on my behalf and let other forum lurkers know what my experience has been like working with you.

I hope 2013 is even better than 2012 for you and your family.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Whippa said:


> Thanks Adrian...the new body style just aint growing on me...I would like to see the 8 sp in the D... 2500 rpm @ 75 mph is pretty high...but the new body just aint my cup of tea..


I hear you and feel the same way. This is why I opted to trade my beloved 335d for the e70 x5m.


----------



## skd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Pull ahead program*

There was a lease pull ahead available during the holidays which expired on Jan 2nd. Is there a new pull ahead program available in January?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

skd said:


> There was a lease pull ahead available during the holidays which expired on Jan 2nd. Is there a new pull ahead program available in January?


Yes, all 2010's maturing through 7/31 qualify.


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jon, can you confirm that on a 2013 M3 order you can combine, $750 loyalty + $1500 Jan Incentive + $1000 USAA + ??? is ultimate drive app renewed for 2013??? 

I'm going to try for a base model M3 order with individual color on the west coast, who should I contact?


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone know what the Jan MF is? Thanks!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> Yes, all 2010's maturing through 7/31 qualify.


Is this only for 2010 model years or leases started in 2010? I have a 2011 MY coming off a three year lease in May.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

the J-Man said:


> Is this only for 2010 model years or leases started in 2010? I have a 2011 MY coming off a three year lease in May.


Sorry, model year 2010 only...


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Yes, all 2010's maturing through 7/31 qualify.


I think I already know the answer to my question, but is it possible to combine the expired Dec program rates with the new pull ahead program? This is assuming one locked in the Dec program before it expired. I'm guessing "no", but am wishing "yes"...please tell me so...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

speedjunkie said:


> I think I already know the answer to my question, but is it possible to combine the expired Dec program rates with the new pull ahead program? This is assuming one locked in the Dec program before it expired. I'm guessing "no", but am wishing "yes"...please tell me so...


As my Law School Contracts professor used to say, "The question is the answer..."


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sorry, model year 2010 only...


 That's kind of annoying. So do people who purchase early release model years generally get screwed out of the pull ahead promotions? I know several people with 2011 3-series and X5's that mature from 3-year leases between now and July.

Was really hoping there were some incentives coming up to buy another BMW, but it looks like I might just buy out my car and keep it.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

the J-Man said:


> That's kind of annoying. So do people who purchase early release model years generally get screwed out of the pull ahead promotions? I know several people with 2011 3-series and X5's that mature from 3-year leases between now and July.
> 
> Was really hoping there were some incentives coming up to buy another BMW, but it looks like I might just buy out my car and keep it.


No, I wouldn't look at it like that.. When they decide to do pull-aheads they are looking at their national portfolio and targeting buyers who are getting close to maturity, that's all.

I head a rumor they may offer a special lease extension to current X5 lessees who will be having their leases mature during the period between E70 build-out and the launch of the new X5.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

great time to get an E92 or E93. wow. 

F30 AH residual took a dump but non hybrid went way up?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> No, I wouldn't look at it like that.. When they decide to do pull-aheads they are looking at their national portfolio and targeting buyers who are getting close to maturity, that's all.
> 
> I head a rumor they may offer a special lease extension to current X5 lessees who will be having their leases mature during the period between E70 build-out and the launch of the new X5.


 That is good to know about the X5, I hope they decide to offer the extension. Thanks for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## PeterM1 (Jun 20, 2005)

What's the difference between "Lease/APR Cash" and "Lease/APR Loyalty Cash"?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Kar Don said:


> great time to get an E92 or E93. wow.


There's no free lunch. Those cars will be dated in roughly half a year's time. Personally, the F32 design looks very good.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

PeterM1 said:


> What's the difference between "Lease/APR Cash" and "Lease/APR Loyalty Cash"?


Basically, the former applies to anyone who leases/finances with BMW. The latter applies in addition to the former if they are a current BMWFS customer.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> There's no free lunch. Those cars will be dated in roughly half a year's time. Personally, the F32 design looks very good.


I still love E92 very much. In particular, the M3. We may never see another car like it again (normally aspirated V-8), so those are particularly hot right now.

The 335is is also a very badass BMW, and since it is low production volume/specialty car, "muy caliente ahorita"... 8^)


----------



## ashtraveler (Apr 7, 2010)

Jon, 
Do you think one is likely to get a 2013 335is at or near invoice? 
Ash


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

ashtraveler said:


> Jon,
> Do you think one is likely to get a 2013 335is at or near invoice?
> Ash


Are you making him an offer? :fruit: If he says yes, are you going to buy it from him?

All I'm saying is there is a better way to get your answer...


----------



## ashtraveler (Apr 7, 2010)

Point taken. Thx


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ashtraveler said:


> Jon,
> Do you think one is likely to get a 2013 335is at or near invoice?
> Ash





bzcat said:


> Are you making him an offer? :fruit: If he says yes, are you going to buy it from him?
> 
> All I'm saying is there is a better way to get your answer...


That's not a problem. People do it all of the time. I get an email, quote a price such as close to invoice or lower, and they take my number to their local dealer in writing, and get their local dealer to sell it to them for that (because I will). It's all part of the game these days. Anyway, that's not true for everyone. Luckily, there are members who do see the real value in buying from _me_...



All that aside, yes, I would sell one near invoice.

:bigpimp:

:angel:


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

Jon, I've seen comments from several posters about buying from you and the board sponsors, including people who are nowhere near you. I was just wondering how they typically arrange that? I would love to use a CA like you for my next vehicle purchase but I don't think making the trip to CA from AR would be financially logical. Do you ship the cars to the customer?

I know all the paperwork can be done over the phone, by email, and by express mail, it's just the logistics of getting the actual car that I wonder about.


----------



## ashtraveler (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg Poland says he ships to bimmerfest members for free.


----------



## ashtraveler (Apr 7, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sorry, model year 2010 only...


A CA in Irvine told me that my 2011 328i would qualify for the pull ahead program. He said they would pick up 3 payments.

Does this vary amongst dealerships? Seems like I get different answers from every dealership.


----------



## rsx78400 (Feb 24, 2012)

Jon - Would it be possible for you to post, or send me the residuals/option credits for the 2012MY 3 series coupe (335 in particular) for January?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sales Support is no longer strong on last year's model. No option credit. Base residual for 36 months is a weak 54%... :-/


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Are these residuals for 15 or 12k miles per year?


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> That's not a problem. People do it all of the time. I get an email, quote a price such as close to invoice or lower, and they take my number to their local dealer in writing, and get their local dealer to sell it to them for that (because I will).


Not here! In '08 I brought the quote I'd gotten from Adrian to the local dealership (sorry, Adrian, Atlanta's a long drive!) and they told me, "We can't come close to that. Take that offer."


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

neurom said:


> Are these residuals for 15 or 12k miles per year?


Apparently 15k, from comparing other sources.

However, that would mean the Z4 is absurdly cheap and we should all be ordering one right now.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't understand why the money factors are now confidential (well I do, but the reason does not make sense). Don't we know every interest rate in the universe for loans of any kind? I think consumers should have this information, otherwise is fishy. Now the site http://www.ridewithg.com has this, but does not include the MF for M5's. Anyone has the money factors for M5's? Thank you.


----------



## dealio (Mar 8, 2012)

the other day my 10month/15k miles old e90 had a close encounter with a utility pole...  it was declared total loss :flush:

when can we expect to see info on February incentives? hoping for something more than 750 loyalty and 1500 on E92s


----------



## DJHomie (Nov 17, 2012)

+1 for February numbers.:thumbup:


----------



## Slickdeuce (Dec 13, 2012)

*640i Lease Offer*

Can the current lease program on the 640i outlined below be improved by doing a ED? If so, how would it afffect the figures, thanks.

$679*/month for 36 months. $3,500 Lease/APR Credit and $750 Loyalty Cash included in payment.

• $679 First months payment
• $4,500 Down payment
• $0 Security Deposit
• $725 Acquisition fee
• $5,904 Cash due at signing


----------



## Daniel_SF (Feb 13, 2013)

PM sent



Jon Shafer said:


> Use this information to help you structure your deal in advance before heading to your dealer.
> 
> Sorry, but I am forbidden from posting confidential information such as Lease Money Factors.
> 
> ...


----------



## justpagal (Oct 25, 2007)

*640i GC residual and MF*

Can someone confirm that the base MF for 640i gc is 0.0009 with 54% as residual for 36 mo 12K miles? Good until February 28. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

@ PeterM1.............Everybody gets "lease cash" ........... Loyalty cash is good if you own a BMW currently or did in last 12 months.


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

Can someone confirm Feb residual for 528i, 15,000 miles, 36 months. Thanks,


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

kenhamm said:


> Can someone confirm Feb residual for 528i, 15,000 miles, 36 months. Thanks,


Check you the dealership you are giving your money too. They cannot adjust the markup like the MF, Acquisition Fee etc so the information they give you will be accurate.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Try contacting one of the board sponsors. I am working with Adrian in South Atlanta (I live in Philadelphia), and so far the experience has been awesome. He was recommended to me by the board owner, Jon, who also works for BMW and sells them, with a special for CA residents.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

furby076 said:


> Try contacting one of the board sponsors. I am working with Adrian in South Atlanta (I live in Philadelphia), and so far the experience has been awesome. He was recommended to me by the board owner, Jon, who also works for BMW and sells them, with a special for CA residents.


This is not intended to sound mean. Contact these people only if you intend to buy from them. I know they are more than happy to help. However, if you intend to buy from someone else make them do the work. :thumbup:


----------



## Whippa (Jun 1, 2012)

They cannot adjust the markup like the MF, yes they can and do..some up to .00048


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

Whippa said:


> They cannot adjust the markup like the MF, yes they can and do..some up to .00048


You are missing the context. He is referring to residuals.

"they cannot adjust the markup [of residuals] like the MF etc"

"residual" is missing from the sentence because it was already the subject.


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

I would like to recall my question, ugh. It was poorly written. My question had nothing to do with MF which I think everyone gets. The current residual for a 528i at 15,000 (implied) per year for 36 months is listed in Jon's post as 60% for January (see above). I kept seeing other posters stating 63% but without a clear stating of time frame or mileage. So I was trying to find out if I had missed anything. My bad, should have asked the question differently. We now return you to your original program.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

kenhamm said:


> Can someone confirm Feb residual for 528i, 15,000 miles, 36 months. Thanks,


15k miles / year & 36 months RV = 60%


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

kenhamm said:


> I would like to recall my question, ugh. It was poorly written. My question had nothing to do with MF which I think everyone gets. The current residual for a 528i at 15,000 (implied) per year for 36 months is listed in Jon's post as 60% for January (see above). I kept seeing other posters stating 63% but without a clear stating of time frame or mileage. So I was trying to find out if I had missed anything. My bad, should have asked the question differently. We now return you to your original program.


RV 63% = 10k miles /year


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

bayoucity said:


> RV 63% = 10k miles /year


Thank you Bayoucity :thumbup:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

When will march number be posted up? Sometime next week? Thanks


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

dima123 said:


> When will march number be posted up? Sometime next week? Thanks


I'm still looking... haven't seen them.


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone confirm 2014 Z4 residuals - 36 months 15,000 miles. Thanks in advance.


----------

